# What did you name your Kindle???



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

As if it wasn't hard enough for me decide between covers, skins, Wi-Fi/3G... Now I must come up with a name for my new baby.  

I feel like an expectant mother getting the clothes and room ready... but oh gosh is there a book of baby names for your Kindle  What did you all name your Kindle? Was it an old family name? Any Juniors out there?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm a Kobo user.  My Kobo is named Koby.  My good friend Elvira has a Kindle (which I sometimes use).  Her Kindle is named Kindy.

We're not very original.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I named my K3 "Joan Elizabeth," after a favorite cousin. *


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

My K2 was named Ziva after Ziva on NCIS.

My K3 is named Auggie after Auggie on Covert Affairs.


----------



## southerntype (Aug 17, 2010)

Mine is "Moses."  

Several years ago a friend of mine had a black dog that kept showing up at her house whenever she was sad/homesick/down/etc and he would stay long enough to cheer her up and leave again.  She called him Moses because he wandered, and since my Kindle is black and makes me happy too, I named it Moses.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

"Word-Hoard"

After the line in Beowulf when he unlatches it to do lyrical battle with another warrior.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

k1 Bartleby
kDXg Mr. Atoz
K3 Alexander


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Laptop: Riker
K2: Sunny Kindle Evans
My iTouch: Thor
The Boy's iTouch: Archer


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Libri = Latin for books


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

My Kindle is named "Kindle."

My Ducati is named "Ducati."

It works.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

monkey shelf


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My K1 was Magik Karpet Kindle13 (MaKK for short) because he transported me to wherever I wanted to go.  My new graphite K3 is Shemar13 because I REALLY like the actor Shemar Moore and he is black, slim, and BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!  And, I use my favorite number (13) whenever I can.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My Kindle 2 was *Reacher*, named after my favorite character from Lee Childs' series of books. My Kindle 3 is *Rapp*, another favorite character from Vince Flynn's series.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I named my K2i Zelda.  It just came to me and fit her.  It was also F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife's name.  My Grandma had twin sisters that died at birth and one was named Zelda after her.  (Home birth in the 19teens).


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I named my K3 Bella as in bellissima - she looks so pretty in her skin and the pink cover


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

Officer John Long. 

I work for a police department. When I first started working there (in my younger days), my husband and I were not married yet. He used to tease me about finding some guy in a uniform to replace him. He eventually named this phantom replacement Officer John Long. And so it became a running joke through our marriage. One day I realized that I could name my kindle, and it would show up on my kindle's home page, AND on the Amazon page. As such, I've been buying books for Officer John Long for the past few years.  

I suppose it fits. My husband is often jealous of my kindle, and how it gets my undivided attention so often...


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL Pooka! I'm with you on this!

I didn't know you can physically name your Kindle and will have to look into doing that. I started calling mine Lover, but my hubby objected. Now I just call it My Precious and he just shakes his head  He really is jealous of it.



pooka said:


> Officer John Long.
> 
> I work for a police department. When I first started working there (in my younger days), my husband and I were not married yet. He used to tease me about finding some guy in a uniform to replace him. He eventually named this phantom replacement Officer John Long. And so it became a running joke through our marriage. One day I realized that I could name my kindle, and it would show up on my kindle's home page, AND on the Amazon page. As such, I've been buying books for Officer John Long for the past few years.
> 
> I suppose it fits. My husband is often jealous of my kindle, and how it gets my undivided attention so often...


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm changing mine to George.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

My K2 didn't have a name (other then Kindle), but I've named my K3 Sylvia after one of my favorite poets, Sylvia Plath.


----------



## mputtr (May 10, 2010)

I name mine pookie. 
I dare you say otherwise! *stinkeye*


----------



## kevrab (Sep 17, 2010)

Mine is Kindle Kardashian.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

pooka said:


> Officer John Long.
> 
> I work for a police department. When I first started working there (in my younger days), my husband and I were not married yet. He used to tease me about finding some guy in a uniform to replace him. He eventually named this phantom replacement Officer John Long. And so it became a running joke through our marriage. One day I realized that I could name my kindle, and it would show up on my kindle's home page, AND on the Amazon page. As such, I've been buying books for Officer John Long for the past few years.
> 
> I suppose it fits. My husband is often jealous of my kindle, and how it gets my undivided attention so often...


Oh, I LOVE this pooka!! Thanks so much for sharing... you gave me my laugh of the day!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My k1 never had a name - so maybe The Nameless One ...  

But my K2 was Brother Joshua, my K2is were Lady Mara and Sister Yasmini and my K3 is Oncle Julien ...


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Mine is named Libby, from the Latin word for small book.

On the home screen it says "Mine =) =)".  It was just one smiley face but that one got streaks through it so I added a smiley.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

My K2 was named Raistlin.
My K3 is named Raistlin II.
My nook is named Harruq.
My Droid is named Qurrah.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Changed mine to TARDIS. If you know what that is then you'll see how it makes sense for the kindle.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

I named my K3 "Kindy" which was a play off of another poster who had said hers was named Kinderella.  I call Cinderella "Cindy" to my children so Kindy popped into my head and wouldn't leave.  Not very original... but I love my Kindy


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh (Apr 9, 2010)

My mom's is  "Mommy Dearest" (we use to joke about that movie when I was growing up)

Mine is named "Shayla" (A character in a Stephen King's - Dark Half)

My husbands is "Your Wife Misses You"  (Im deployed and did it to see how long it would take him to notice and because I miss him) LOL


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Good luck over there, NavyGirl Leigh.

Mine is named Cora because it suits her.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

s0nicfreak's Kindle


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pearl, for the dog in Robert B. Parker's Spenser series.

The full name is Emily's Pearl xxx-xxx-xxxx (my cell #).  So if someone honest finds it they'll know to ask for me when they call.  Or if they aren't honest maybe they'll feel a tiny twinge knowing I loved it enough to give it a special name.  (I know, I know...ever the optimist....)


----------



## clady (Sep 5, 2010)

I named my Kindle 3 - Miss Hattie - after a character in a favorite novel - Courting Miss Hattie by Pamela Morsi. I also added my phone number after the name in case it ever gets misplaced.


----------



## JuryDuty (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine is named, "If found, please call ###-###-####." Too practical, maybe, but it'll make it easy for someone to return to me if I lose it.


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

My K2 is Roxanne - the name just popped into my head along with the Police's "Roxanne". 

My K3 right now is Totoro (just a name alphabetically past Roxanne that I gave it during my 30-day return period when I still wanted my K2 Roxanne to be the default destination for books I bought).

Now I want the K3 to be the default one that that means I either have to think of a name I want that's alphabetically before Roxanne or (horrors) rename Roxanne to something that starts with Z so I will be free to choose a name for the K3 with any starting letter before Z.

I wish Amazon let you set the default Kindle for downloads instead of it being alphabetical by name.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Jane's 2nd Kindle.  Original, yes?


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine is Giles, the librarian from "Buffy and the Vampire Slayer".


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Violet said:


> My K2 is Roxanne - the name just popped into my head along with the Police's "Roxanne".
> 
> My K3 right now is Totoro (just a name alphabetically past Roxanne that I gave it during my 30-day return period when I still wanted my K2 Roxanne to be the default destination for books I bought).
> 
> ...


Just put a space before the name you want to show up first.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Live Long and Prosper

Geek.

(Wish I would have thought of Giles)


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

I always name my things... my computers(1=RALF  2=Plato  3=Gabe  4=Grinnell  5=Bergeron), my car (Kwan), my cell phone(Ziggy... a la Quantum Leap)... and usually they are automatic. Like naming a pet. It comes quick and it sticks.

I can't think of what to name my new Kindle3.  But it will be good... and when I do finally name it... I'll post it. LOL


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Desertway said:


> Live Long and Prosper
> 
> Geek.
> 
> (Wish I would have thought of Giles)


LOL...thanks. My runner-up was Marian (aka Marian the librarian, from "The Music Man")


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

My name is Kim, and I've often been asked if it's short for Kimberly -it itsn't. So when the Kindle asked me to give it a name it got Kim's Kimble - which I guess is closer to being short for Kimberly


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

I got it! Of course! I was going through all my fav books from highschool english and thinking of character names... Holden (CitR), Gatsby, Nicholas (The Magus), Winston (1984)... then I was thinking of author names .... Huxley or Orwell or Elliot etc... then it hit me.

Atticus.  TKAM. Perfect!


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

Kindle-licious


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

I named mine Inferno... after Dante's masterpiece and to exagerate upon the word "Kindle".


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It dawned on me today that if I were a Stephen King fan, I'd probably name it "Firestarter".  But I'm not...so...still Pearl.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Meemo said:


> It dawned on me today that if I were a Stephen King fan, I'd probably name it "Firestarter". But I'm not...so...still Pearl.


..and if you had named it Firestarter, you could use this awesome screen saver!


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

911jason said:


> ..and if you had named it Firestarter, you could use this awesome screen saver!


The first DTB that I read, and the one that got me hook on reading


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

*Book*. 
She Who Must Be Obeyed; _"What are you doing, dear?"_
Me; _"Reading my Book."_


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

My K2 was Marvin.  Had no good reason for this name - just suited him!!

My 1st K3 was Wally (RIP)    Was named after my favorite author Wally Lamb.

My 2nd K3 is Felix.  Felix means fortunate or lucky - which is what I hope this Kindle will be for me - I don't like having problems with them!


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

My kindle's name is Ms Kay Three. Ms Three, or Kay as she prefers to be called, is quite the young lady. When we traveled to New Mexico earlier this month, she shared with me that she was quite concerned about the x-ray machine showing her naughty bits. I assured her I'd start reading a book that had no naughty bits, just for that part of the trip. She was pleased.

On the other hand, my GPS's name is Mabel. My husband didn't really think Mabel would be of any use, but I brought her with us to NM and she was incredible. My husband (luddite that he is) even took to her. Sometimes, while driving, he'd say "I couldn't hear what she said, what did she say?"


----------



## prometheis34 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone, my Kindle dx name is Janus home, from the Roman Mythology he  is the god of gates, doors, doorways, beginnings, endings and time


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

my first and only tattoo is based on Janus.

awesome name!


----------



## bamaspride (Mar 21, 2009)

Charley, as in Travels With.

One of my favorite all time books!


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mine is Happy Jack.  I like Jack Daniels and reading makes me happy so .....


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

My Kindle finally got a name.... I saw someone post their K's name is Buster and Posey just popped into my head!  She's "Posey, Sara's Kindle"  named after Buster Posey the Giant's catcher of course!  It was the perfect feminine name for my very pink companion.

And our GPS is referred to as my husband's "Other Wife," it fits as it was a wedding gift from his best man.  His "Other Wife" gives better directions than I do....


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

Breaky.  But that was my first one.


----------

